# Captain for hire...



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

Figured Id see if anyone on the forum would be interested. I run boats for people on the side every once in a while, sometimes just a designated driver for a booze cruise or moving a boat from A to B for somebody. Ive ran just about everything there is to run from trip fountains to 14 foot flat boats to big sea rays. If it involves moving a boat, I can do it. If there is any interest, send me a PM and Ill give you my number and we can talk about what needs to be done. :thumbsup:


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

PMs answered. yes I can run your boat so you can fish, yes I can show you around the area, yes Ill help show you how to run your boat. Any other questions, PM me! thanks


----------

